# Parole comunemente pronunciate in modo errato



## moodywop

A parte casi ben noti di accenti sbagliati, come _èdile _invece di _edìle, _o _leccòrnia _invece di _leccornìa_(in questo caso la pronuncia errata è la più diffusa), mi incuriosiscono due parole che vengono spessissimo pronunciate diversamente da come sono scritte:

_collutorio _viene pronunciato, anche nei frequentissimi spot pubblicitari, come se fosse scritto _colluttorio _

_subacqueo_ viene spesso pronunciato /subakueo/ invece di /subakkueo/

Vi vengono in mente altri casi simili?


----------



## Elisa68

_Violare_

Ho sentito spesso:
_Questa legge viòla  la costituzione_ (come nel colore viola) invece di _vìola. _


----------



## Alex_88

Prosciutto
"sc"...si pronuncia come nella parola "asciutto" e non come..beh non mi viene in mente l'esempio..spero abbiate capito!


----------



## TimeHP

Purtroppo sento un'infinità di volte dire _sen*z*azione_, invece di _sensazione._

Ciao


----------



## Jana337

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Prosciutto
> "sc"...si pronuncia come nella parola "asciutto" e non come..beh non mi viene in mente l'esempio..spero abbiate capito!


Io no. 

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Io no.
> 
> Jana


Forse con qualcosa simile a "j" come (scusate ma mi viene in mente un esempio solo e non è italiano) _joie_?


----------



## Raphillon

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Violare_
> 
> Ho sentito spesso:
> _Questa legge viòla  la costituzione_ (come nel colore viola) invece di _vìola. _


 
Ha ragione il giornalista ad indignarsi: E' già difficile capire le leggi scritte in nero su bianco, figurati se le scrivono in viola....


----------



## Cnaeius

O anche pen*z*are al posto di pen*s*are..
ciao


----------



## Elisa68

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Prosciutto
> "sc"...si pronuncia come nella parola "asciutto" e non come..beh non mi viene in mente l'esempio..spero abbiate capito!


Credo che Alex si riferisse al fatto che la parola spesso viene pronunciata con la _c_:
pro_c_iutto


----------



## TrentinaNE

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Credo che Alex si riferisse al fatto che la parola spesso viene pronunciata con la _c_: pro_c_iutto


O dagli americani come pros-ki-utto.  

Elisabetta


----------



## winnie

Riporto il 'fatidico' pésca (atto del pescare) per pèsca (il frutto)

zef*ì*ro al posto di z*è*firo
r*è*gime invece di reg*ì*me, anche se gli ingegneri meccanici non saranno d'accordo.


----------



## ElaineG

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> O dagli americani come pros-ki-utto.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Gli italoamericani della mia zona (pugliesi e siciliani) dicono "Bre-zhoot".   Spesso si mangia "brezhoot" con "muzzerell".


----------



## moodywop

winnie said:
			
		

> Riporto il 'fatidico' pésca (atto del pescare) per pèsca (il frutto)


 
Winnie

Questo è un argomento che trovo molto interessante. Mi farebbe molto piacere se ognuno di noi esprimesse il suo parere.

Per quanto riguarda la pronuncia chiusa o aperta di "e" ed "o", che varia da una regione all'altra, possiamo davvero pretendere che chi vuole parlare correttamente debba modificare la pronuncia d'origine, adeguandosi a quella toscana indicata nei dizionari? E poi solo un toscano sa quali "e" ed "o" pronunciare "correttamente". Per non parlare della "s", sorda in "inglese" e sonora in "francese".

Quando ho insegnato italiano a Londra tanti anni fa (avevo 21 anni) ho eliminato dalla mia pronuncia i tratti più marcatamente meridionali, come le "b" e "g" sempre doppie, indipendentemente dalla grafia. Ho anche cercato di rendere la mia intonazione più "neutra". Quando poi un collega mi ha chiesto se fossi di Bologna mi sono reso conto dell'assurdità del mio sforzo di impormi una pronuncia "standard". In fondo la nostra pronuncia e la nostra intonazione fanno parte della nostra identità. Se dicessi "pèsca" non solo sarebbe "innaturale" ma mi sembrerebbe di volermi distinguere in modo quasi snobistico dagli altri meridionali.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Juri

Caratteristico del Veneto e' non "battere le doppie consonanti, neppure per radio. Cosi' oggi abbiamo di temperatura "quatordici" gradi esatti!

Resto dell'opinione che radio e Tv debbano mantenere una pronuncia standard.Non sono pratico di accenti grave ed acuto sul PC ; comunque e' chiaro che in molte frasi la dizione e' importante.
Se il ministro delle finanze ritocca le impòste, signica che dipinge le finestre di casa sua.Se cade in mare un mòzzo, non e' il marinaio-mozzo, ma il perno di una ruota. Il garzone ruppe la botte, il padrone lo riempì di bòtte.  Accètta pure la sua accetta, e' migliore della tua.
Vengo da te, solo per prendere un tè.


----------



## winnie

moodywop said:
			
		

> Winnie
> 
> Questo è un argomento che trovo molto interessante. Mi farebbe molto piacere se ognuno di noi esprimesse il suo parere.
> 
> Se dicessi "pèsca" non solo sarebbe "innaturale" ma mi sembrerebbe di volermi distinguere in modo quasi snobistico dagli altri meridionali.
> 
> Che ne pensate?


 
Sono pienamente d'accordo con te, io dico pésca e non pèsca (la trovo assai pretenziosa, snob ed innaturale), ciò non toglie che qualsiasi vocabolario riporta, per il frutto, l'accento aperto. Ora se vogliamo dire che il 'Vocabolario' ha un valore puramente consultativo mi può stare anche bene ma così facendo non ci sono più punti fermi e forse ci sentiamo autorizzati a commettere qualsiasi scempio della lingua con l'alibi che essa è una cosa viva ed in continuo mutamento.
Per quanto riguarda l'inflessione dialettale, i miei sentimenti sono ambigui.
Se da una parte è bello capire al volo (o quasi) di quale regione sia il tuo interlocutore, per altri versi mi dà un po' fastidio sentire le doppie messe a casaccio. Sia che siano troppe, come per l'italiano centro-meridionale o poche (direi inesistenti) per i mie corregionali (veneti).
Forse, per il gusto dell'esotico che cicontradistingue come popolo, mi dà più fastidio sentire parlare un veneto alla TV rispetto ad un napoletano o che so io.
Cosa possiamo trarre da tutto questo sproloquio?
E' evidente che la lingua debba essere la più simile per tutti soprattutto se vogliamo un'integrazione 'sociologica' delle varie componenti del popolo italiano. L'autonomia possiamo sempre cercarla e valorizzarla con l'uso dei dialetti, forme espressive altrettanto ricche che purtroppo vengono sempre più dimenticate facendoci perdere una parte della nostra identità.


----------



## moodywop

winnie said:
			
		

> Cosa possiamo trarre da tutto questo sproloquio?


 
Non lo definirei uno sproloquio . Ho molto apprezzato la tua risposta. Chiedo anzi scusa a chi non è interessato a questa discussione(se invece ci sono altri a cui interessa si potrebbe aprire un thread separato). E' che, fin da quando ho studiato linguistica all'università, mi ha molto incuriosito il rapporto fra lingua standard e varietà regionali(non solo in Italia).

Mi sembra molto saggia la visione che hanno della questione nel Regno Unito. Lì, parlando di "standard", si distingue fra "accento", grammatica/sintassi e lessico. Mentre tutti convengono che ci debba essere uno standard d'uso(codificato nelle grammatiche e nei dizionari e insegnato nelle scuole) per quanto riguarda la correttezza grammaticale e la proprietà lessicale, si ritiene invece che non si possa imporre come unico accento corretto la Received Pronunciation(quella che si sente sul BBC World Service). Infatti non la si può più chiamare "BBC English": da decenni la BBC non richiede più ai suoi giornalisti e "anchormen" di essere "RP speakers". Il nostro affabile mod Panjandrum, ad esempio, si definisce "rhotic speaker", cioè pronuncia sempre la "r" postvocalica(muta nella RP), come tutti gli irlandesi e scozzesi. Ma nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che il suo inglese non sia "standard".

In pratica in GB si distingue fra una pronuncia scorretta (per es. "pronounciation") e una pronuncia regionale(la _a _di _dance _pronunciata come quella di _pal_).


----------



## combustion

Un altro esempio puo' essere "circuito"
Molta gente dice circuìto per indicare un circùito elettrico o automobilistico, mentre circuìto eà solo il participio passato del verbo circuire!
combicombi


----------



## Alex_88

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Credo che Alex si riferisse al fatto che la parola spesso viene pronunciata con la _c_:
> pro_c_iutto


Quello anche..ma io mi riferivo alla pronuncia più "debole" del suono "sc"...mi dispiace...se mi viene una parola in mente la scriverò


----------



## winnie

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Quello anche..ma io mi riferivo alla pronuncia più "debole" del suono "sc"...mi dispiace...se mi viene una parola in mente la scriverò


 
Per caso ti riferisci a 'prosiutto' letto come si dice 'a*ssi*oma' ?


----------



## moodywop

Per quanto riguarda l'accentazione delle parole ho trovato questa lista sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca(la prima parte dell'articolo riguarda l'accento grafico, la seconda l'accento fonetico):

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4016&ctg_id=44


----------



## Idioteque

moodywop said:
			
		

> Per quanto riguarda l'accentazione delle parole ho trovato questa lista sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca(la prima parte dell'articolo riguarda l'accento grafico, la seconda l'accento fonetico):
> 
> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4016&ctg_id=44



Link molto interessante, Carlo!  Personalmente, mi capita spesso di sentire "persuàdere" e "dissuàdere" invece di "persuadére" e "dissuadére".
La più comune pronuncia scorretta è senz'altro "guàina" invece di "guaìna", ma in vita mia non ho sentito quasi nessuno utilizzare la corretta accentazione... io stessa, pur sapendo la pronuncia giusta, ho un certo imbarazzo  a dire "guaìna"! 
Diffusissimi anche "ìnfido" e "pùdico" e, cosa sorpredente, anche tra le cosiddette persone colte... 
Raramente ho anche sentito dire "gratuìto" e "bàule"!   Ma spesso sento "àmaca", "èdile" o "sàlubre".

Ho qualche perplessità riguardo ad alcune pronunce riportate dalla Crusca: in ambiente medico, l'aggettivo "faringeo" è spesso pronunciato "farìngeo" (anche nei composti, come ad esempio "glossofarìngeo), mentre secondo la Crusca "faringèo" è l'unica pronuncia corretta; ma ancora più perplessità me le ha suscitate "perone" (l'osso della gamba): pare che l'unica pronuncia corretta sia peróne, però io ho sentito spessissimo la pronuncia pèrone... mah! 

Riguardo invece all'apertura delle vocali, come Carlo anch'io ho cercato di modificare la mia dizione proprio per avere un accento più "standard". 
Però spesso, ascoltando i doppiatori o gli attori con voce impostata, alcune pronunce mi sembrano un po' innaturali: basti pensare a "colónna" o "cèntro"! 

Che discussione interessante!!!


----------



## Raphillon

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Che discussione interessante!!!


 
Puoi dirlo forte! Mi state insegnando alcune cose che non sapevo, grazie!!!!!


----------



## Cnaeius

Poi c'è accelerare pronunciato:
acce*llllll*erare  . A volte anche scritto con due L invece che con una
Ciao


----------



## dsalvato

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Diffusissimi anche "ìnfido" e "pùdico" e, cosa sorpredente, anche tra le cosiddette persone colte...
> Raramente ho anche sentito dire "gratuìto" e "bàule"!   Ma spesso sento "àmaca", "èdile" o "sàlubre".


Come si pronunciano quindi correttamente queste parole?
Dubbio di una che non si occupa di linguistica ma che queste cose vorrebbe saperle! 

Ah, per dire la mia!
Quasi mai sentito dire che "una particella dev*ì*a" !!!!


----------



## Idioteque

dsalvato said:
			
		

> Come si pronunciano quindi correttamente queste parole?
> Dubbio di una che non si occupa di linguistica ma che queste cose vorrebbe saperle!
> 
> Ah, per dire la mia!
> Quasi mai sentito dire che "una particella dev*ì*a" !!!!



"inf*ì*do", "pud*ì*co", "grat*ù*ito", "ba*ù*le", "am*à*ca", "ed*ì*le", "sal*ù*bre". 
E' vero, devìa si sente ormai solamente dai commentatori di calcio ... I miei docenti universitari, ad esempio, dicono sistematicamente dèviano e dèvia invece di devìano e devìa!!!


----------



## Juri

Ricordo una signora che si piccava di dire addirittura motòscafo.
Mi diverte ascoltare Fini(bolognese) che parla sempre di un'azioone forte, mentre Prodi, credo pure lui bolognese, e' abbastanza normale... anche  nella dizione.


----------



## victoria luz

Che ve ne pare di *esaudiente* (suppongo per esauriente)? Io lo sento e lo leggo con una penosa frequenza....anche qui nei paraggi...


----------



## lsp

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Che ve ne pare di *esaudiente* (suppongo per esauriente)? Io lo sento e lo leggo con una penosa frequenza....anche qui nei paraggi...


Non per cominciare un nuovo argomento, ma per capire bene la risposta... paraggi ha qualche sfumatura spregiativa o vuol dire semplicemente "non nel centro"?


----------



## Elisa68

_Nei paraggi_ vuol dire _qui intorno._


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Nei paraggi_ vuol dire _qui intorno._


Capito, grazie. Pensavo il contrario: sobborghi, periferia, cioè fuori.


----------



## Silvia

Ci sono parole che dovrebbero essere pronunciate in un modo, almeno secondo il dizionario, e immancabilmente vengono pronunciate spostando l'accento su una diversa vocale.

Sappiamo più o meno tutti che si dice edìle, ma sapevate che bisognerebbe dire guaìna e non guàina? Incàvo e non ìncavo? Infìdo e non ìnfido? Salùbre e non sàlubre? Ma soprattutto: valùto e non vàluto?!!!


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Silvia,

probabilmente ti era sfuggito un thread simile. L'ho unito con il tuo. 

Jana


----------



## moo mouse

Mi puo' spiegare la differenza tra i due modi da dire pesca? Non riesco a capirla.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ci sono parole che dovrebbero essere pronunciate in un modo, almeno secondo il dizionario, e immancabilmente vengono pronunciate spostando l'accento su una diversa vocale.
> 
> Sappiamo più o meno tutti che si dice edìle, ma sapevate che bisognerebbe dire  e non guàina? Incàvo e non ìncavo? I e non ìnfido? Salùbre e non sàlubre? Ma soprattutto: valùto e non vàluto?!!!


 
Non ne avevo idea! Qui a Bologna per esempio non sento mai dire gua*ì*na, inf*ì*do e sal*ù*bre. Non lo dicono neppure i miei professori dell'universita'!

Uno si potrebbe domandare come mai queste pronuncie si siano affermate quanto o forse persino piu' di quelle "ufficialmente" corrette... Chissa'!?

Ciao da 
Marta


----------



## Necsus

moo mouse said:
			
		

> Mi puo'/puoi spiegare la differenza tra i due modi d*i* dire pesca? Non riesco a capirla.


Ciao, Moo.
La differenza è questa: p*è*sca (con la e pronunciata aperta come è del verbo essere) indica il frutto, p*é*sca (con la e pronunciata chiusa come e congiunzione) è la pratica sportiva.
Esistono molti casi di parole che cambiano significato al variare del tipo di accento.


----------



## Juri

Occorre un po' d'attenzione per le parole che possono avere due accenti ed anche due significati, come pr*i*ncipi e princ*i*pi;*a*ncora ed anc*o*ra;b*a*cino e bac*ì*no;c*a*pito e cap*ì*to. Aneddotica la frase:"Son cose che c*a*pitano:assente il capit*a*no, il tenente capitan*ò* l'assalto".
Grazie all'etimologia e' poi facile ricordare qualche vocale aperta e chiusa come in "Mangia questa pèsca prima di andare a pesca", dove la seconda, deriva dal latino "piscis", s'e'trasformata in e' stretta in italiano.Idem per la bòtte(dal lat.buttis) rotta dal garzone che si e' preso poi belle b*o*tte.(aperto) Ma nell'usocorrente, degli accenti acuto e grave non ci si cura molto, un po' per i regionalismi e perche',tanto, il significato si rileva dal contesto.
Mi piace ricordare "Il ministro che ha ritoccato le imp*ò*ste, dove il colore ad olio s'era screpolato".Imposte-o ostretta- invece, se ritoccava le tasse.


----------



## Nurnen

Ciao a tutti!
Ricordo che all'università una dei miei prof di glottologia ha spiegato tale fenomeno come legato alla cosidetta *Linea La Spezia - Rimini*, che fa da vero e proprio confine linguistico in quella che viene chiamata dagli studiosa la "Romània" (ovvero l'area territoriale dove si parlano le lingue derivate dal latino).


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Prosciutto
> "sc"...si pronuncia come nella parola "asciutto" e non come..beh non mi viene in mente l'esempio..spero abbiate capito!


 

Sì, è vero a volte dicono:

"prociutto", senza la "S". 
Che fastidio!!!


----------



## victoria luz

Qualcuno ha già menzionato *avVallare*? E *metereologia?*


----------



## combustion

E areonautico?? ...a dir la verita' non sono neppure sicura ora che la versione corretta sia aeronautico!
comb...


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Lunedì mattina, due mie alunne di prima superiore si sono accapigliate proprio sulla pronuncia aperta o chiusa di "Como" e "femmina". La ragazza di origine comasca le pronunciava entrambe chiuse, mentre quella di origine calabrese aperte. 
La diatriba è finita con il mio intervento che ha decretato un "1 a 1", visto che si pronuncia Còmo e fémmine.

Ho avuto un Dirigente Scolastico che ci  correggeva i testi battuti a macchina dei verbali quando non usavamo la é (chiusa) in poiché, perché, etc.

Sarebbe bello unificare maggiormente la pronuncia italiana, ma temo che gli accenti regionali persisteranno ancora a lungo. D'altronde, anch' io faccio fatica a non segnare come errore "obbiettare", visto che la doppia B, è stata accettata come corretta (entrando nei dizionari di lingua italiana) da poco più di 10 anni.


----------



## Silvia

Ma, a questo punto, mi domando: chi può arrogarsi il diritto di insegnare ai comaschi come pronunciare i toponimi di casa loro? Mi sembra veramente un'assurdità questa imposizione alla popolazione autoctona.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ma, a questo punto, mi domando: chi può arrogarsi il diritto di insegnare ai comaschi come pronunciare i toponimi di casa loro? Mi sembra veramente un'assurdità questa imposizione alla popolazione autoctona.


 
Ma tu come pronunci Como? Io, da comasca (non comacina, nè comense) pronuncio tutte le due "o" strette, ma se mi ascolto lo trovo sgradevole.


----------



## Silvia

Anch'io pronuncio le "o" strette in Como. E credo che questa sia la pronuncia corretta. Così come non mi sognerei mai di insegnare ad un sardo come si pronuncia Nuoro 

Lo valùti un comportamento corretto?   (sto cercando di abituarmi... ma non so se ci riesco)


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Cerco a scuola di dare delle informazioni e conoscenze, poi come io risento di una pronuncia regionale, ammetto anche quella dei miei alunni. Fermo restando che alcune parole cambiano di significato, perciò esigono una maggiore attenzione nella pronuncia. 
Non riuscirei mai a dire valùto e penso che ne riderebbero anche tutti i miei colleghi.  Comunque, domani faccio un'indagine a scuola su questa specifica parola e poi ti faccio sapere.


----------



## morgana

Due parole che mi fanno imbestialire:

Interpetrare e celebrale. gggrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## diddue

Sono Toscana e di Firenze. Non sapete quante volte il mio modo di parlare viene considerato un po' snob, perché per esempio io effettivamente pronuncio correttamente la maggior parte delle parole da voi menzionate (tranne valuto :-D !). Quante me ne dicono i Milanesi per "codesto" e "costì"!!! Eppure per me è molto naturale, direi colloquiale. Quasi dobbiamo sentirci in colpa... Comunque io cerco sempre di pronunciare la c quando sono in situazioni ufficiali o con stranieri, mi basta pensare a tutte le parole difficili per me come se fossero scritte con la K!
ciao
cristina


----------



## Gifh

Anche io ho il pallino di incapponirmi quando leggo o sento _acce*ll*erare_, non so perché ma mi infastidisce.
Altro termine che ormai è diventato d'uso comune è privacy, che spessissimo viene pronunciato _pr*ai*vasi_!!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Grazie Gifh per avere resuscitato questo thread, così ci siamo accorti della sua esistenza e ora lo chiudiamo! 
Obiettivamente, è un minestrone variegato di interventi a ruota libera.

 PS: _Pr*ài*vasi_ è la pronuncia americana della parola, che oramai si è diffusa anche negli altri paesi anglofoni. Quindi legittima e correttissima.  Puoi controllare su qualunque dizionario online con pronuncia audio delle parole (anche il nostro)


----------

